
Google Finance Tab - bootcat
https://www.blog.google/products/search/stay-top-finance-information-google/#_ga=2.178489060.1569528783.1511896669-33019541.1511896669
======
tdurden
It seems they finally killed Google Finance off then; this isn't any sort of
replacement for the (very outdated) previous version.

------
unixhero
Retiring portfolio

But continuing to improve...

 _Shrug_

